# My cat won't stop sitting on the mouse tank



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

I love all my animals and the thought of having to give one up is horrible to me. My cat seems to have taken a liking to sitting on top of the screen to my mouse tank and she seems to be making a dent on it. In scared she'll fall in and hurt the mice or herself especially when I'm not home to scoop them up before they get out. Unfortunately keeping her out of the bedroom all together has made her somewhat depressed so I only let her in when I'm around, except before work then she likes to run under the bed and not come out until I leave for work.
As of now I've taped pieces of foil on it and just placed other smaller pieces on it and it seems to, for the most part, keep her from going on the screen. Does anyone have a good suggestion to resolve this?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Try putting double sided tape on the cage lid, she won't like that and should avoid it after a couple days. If not, try taping several balloons up there. If nothing else works, try getting a sturdy board you can put over the top that won't cave in. But make sure it still allows for airflow! You can make a pretty sturdy frame out of 1x2s and hardware cloth that should do the trick. Good luck!


----------



## YuukikoOgawa (Jul 26, 2013)

Maybe you could also try creating a new top for the cage, using a lid for a plastic storage bin and some heavy-duty metal mesh from the hardware store? From my experience so far, that should end up being a lot stronger than the current lid.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd either move the mice to a diffrent room away from the cat or make it so the cat can jump on them. Maby put a shelf up above them wide enough to allow air flow over it but not big enough for the cat to get between. If the tank is too heave to pull out to see to the mice make the shelf removable and put light stiff on the shelf to stop cat sitting onit.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Does she just sit on it because she likes the screen? Maybe get her her own box to sit on and put the mice somewhere else?


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

My cats do the same thing. Just put them where the cat can't reach, like a shelf. If this isn't possible than try adding a cat condo. Cats need to be high up and it looks like he/she has chosen your mice cage as it's spot.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes my cat used to climb to the top of the heat pump that was HER SPOT.


----------

